# Voom 21



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Voom will be broadcasting to cable headends soon, though they have not decided on the system they will go with (DCII, DCII megapipe, SA's power vu), you can contact them being polite and sounding interested on having this service on 4dtv.
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Also maybe good to contact your programming provider:
SRL http://www.programming-center.net/
NPS http://www.callnps.com/


----------

